# The new M3 is awesome!



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Got to say that is probably the best looking car for Â£50k! Come on lottery numbers... Euromillions rollover... Â£88m  How many M3's is that...? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bloody awful thing, wouldnt touch one.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Got to say that is probably the best looking car for Â£50k! Come on lottery numbers... Euromillions rollover... Â£88m  How many M3's is that...? :lol:


I'd rather have the Â£50k. Dunno if it's still a Chris Bangle design but all the current BMs look like they been influenced by cycle helmets...

Nice engine, horrible, charity shop clothing... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

You guys have no taste :twisted: haha

Its a striking design that attracts well deserved attention... 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

well if i won the Â£88million
id have my TT sent off to be kitted out with the best of everything
new paint
peformance mods- big turbo - suspension
exterior - all subtle -
new wheels,brakes,
but very fast

i would also get a veyron - R8 - koeinsegg - ferrari while its in the garage hehehehehe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Got to say that is probably the best looking car for Â£50k! Come on lottery numbers... Euromillions rollover... Â£88m  How many M3's is that...? :lol:
> ...


I know Rich, bloody awful looking thing..... :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


Lucky sod!


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

same here chris,,,,imagine the mods for 50k,,,,,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's horrible...

Chavved up motor for city types with more money than taste.

I seriously hate it... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Its a striking design that attracts well deserved attention... 8)


It is striking and I've given it my attention.

If it had white socks it would hit it's market perfectly. Curry boy's car...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Its a striking design that attracts well deserved attention... 8)
> ...


Ive always prefered Chinese myself.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

The new M3 is simply majestic!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> The new M3 is simply majestic!


In a Bingo kinda way


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

There was a review on fifth gear last night.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Tiff in the M3 having a good time!


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great imo. But - the exhuast pipes on this particular picture have a whiff of wheelbarrow about them :? .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Tiff in the M3 having a good time!


Rock and roll. 8) A drivers car - plenty of options. He (Tiff)loved it. We (family) took a shine to the red paintwork. Maybe its the screen tints that 5th Gear use?

Those 5 spokers 19" M3 options Rich? Nice dimensions, but not sure about the tone effect on inner rim.

Curry car? Poss a few racial overtones, but hey ho. Spicy Thai more like.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> Curry car? Poss a few racial overtones, but hey ho. Spicy Thai more like.


Absolutely not. :evil: I may be many things but racist I'm not :?

'Curry boy' refers to the loudmouth who walks into a curry restaurant and makes sure everyone hears him order the phall and then sweats his way through the meal whilst maintaining it's okay... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Curry car? Poss a few racial overtones, but hey ho. Spicy Thai more like.
> ...


Ah. :idea: Like I said, _'possibly'_. But now understood.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> Tiff in the M3 having a good time!


Ah you found it! I found the original M3 review also by Tiff for those interested.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


Got to say it is gorgeous.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


Got to say it is gorgeous.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Neat.......very neat !

Great combo....


----------

